# Pioneer GM 6400F Car Amplifier



## kidwebs (May 25, 2009)

I come on this forum everyday but just only to read, so i do not have any post . But i listed my Pioneer amp if anyone is interested.

Pioneer GM 6400F Car Amplifier - eBay (item 280532006121 end time Jul-15-10 17:16:36 PDT)


----------



## kidwebs (May 25, 2009)

One more day left....lets make it happen


----------

